# First and last for me



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I purchased a very nice new .380 semi auto for my wife's ccw in fall of 2016. I bought if from one of the leading pistol manufactures by reputation. They were renowned for their German and Swiss made pistols and now have factory's in NH. Long story short, the pistol will fail to feed when fired every time. Ammunition didn't matter nor did amount of rounds in the mag. Wife was iffy on a semi auto to begin with, after that there was no way. I bought her a titanium .38 and all is well. So today I get the expensive paperweight out of the safe and call the manufacture whom touts a "lifetime warranty" After a 15 min wait on the phone I explain my issue.... brand new firearm, will not fire twice. He said fine he would send me a shipping label for $55.00 because the firearm was over a year old. This was my first and last purchase from this company. Bummer.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

That sounds less than a lifetime warranty. I'm not connecting the dots of your description of manufacture to identify your non performing firearm. Can you be more specific?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Fishingisfun said:


> That sounds less than a lifetime warranty. I'm not connecting the dots of your description of manufacture to identify your non performing firearm. Can you be more specific?


So I Got it, I believe. I would probably be saur too.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I’ve spent hundreds of hours on the range and seen tons of theese issues with this gun , if it’s the one I think it is. The rails need to be greased to the hilt for the first 300 rounds , and you can’t limp wrist it at all. Personally I think it and it’s bigger brother are not made well in general and that specific company should stay out of the small 1911 style game and stick to the da/sa. I’m not saying this is your issue. I have no doubt it’s the gun, and it’s a pretty common issue.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I would polish the feed ramp and ask sig to send you a flat wire spring. Or sell it because it’s not a gun you want to stake your life on.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

PapawSmith said:


> So I Got it, I believe. I would probably be saur too.


Yes I am very saur.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would call them back about their alleged warranty.... right before i hit the (post reply) with a pic of the gun!


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

My police department had sig saucers until the first time we qualified. The Chief of Police threw the damn thing in a pile of water and mud after it continuously mis-fed. Shortly after, we went to Glocks. Those guns suck big time.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Polish the feed ramp...problem solved


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Is it a glock?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Is it a p238? I’ve never had a problem with mine and carry it all the time. That stinks if they won’t take care of it. I trust mine and have used it for cc it for many years.

Did you try another mag?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

99% of gun problems end up being a faulty magazine...


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I feel for ya CFI. The P series guns are pretty decent from what I gather but I wouldn’t even consider owning any other platform from sig.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

When Sig came out with the Mosqeto 22 I couldn't wait to get one. Jumped in and paid top dollar
when they came out. It was very disappointing to say the least. Both accuracy and function, it was
$400 worth of junk. I've had 45 & 9mm Sigs ( made in Germany) and they shot and preformed well
I don't believe I will go out of my way for any Sig.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm somewhat new to this side of OGF, can we not name a specific firearm in a negative review?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

You’re fine, I think the OP was just being courteous. There’s a thread almost 40 pages long of us trashing Glocks.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

MIGHTY said:


> You’re fine, I think the OP was just being courteous. There’s a thread almost 40 pages long of us trashing Glocks.


Copy that. I have been following the Glock thread, there is some absolute gold in there. 

I'd like a perfectly functioning 1911. Ok, let's be realistic, what color dragon would you like?

Huuuuularious


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The Ruger and S&W .380's run well. They are inexpensive too. My Bodyguard has never had a single failure and I've run all kinds of ammo through it.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

Also have the S&W .380 bodyguard. Nice little gun to carry and no issues.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol....the glock thread was ment to glorify glocks...the 1911 fan boys wanted to play...I like em all but I'll side with the dragonflies


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)




----------

